

UX design experiments of a Number 1 app - davidkmckinney
http://discovr.info/2011/12/ux-design-experiments-for-a-number-1-mobile-app/

======
nathanbarry
I really like the iterative approach you took. Did you find it odd to overlay
the artist photo with the help? My first thought would be to point to one of
the artists with the tutorial, but I think your method works better.

------
king_magic
I am a huge fan of the baked-in approach. I think that's very clever. I'm no
designer, but I think that is great UX.

------
davidkmckinney
thanks for the feedback. Everything is still very much a learning process for
us. Nathan, pointing to the side of the artist nodes is definitely cool, but
the reason we had to steer away from that is that we're currently planning to
add some new elements to the UI that do exactly that. (this would mean that
the help and the UI elements would be doing the same thing in the future,
which might get confusing).

------
davidkmckinney
_this time with correct link_

------
aresant
Your solution is elegant.

Question - how are you tracking efficacy of the experiments for the end user?

Are you measuring against engagement / use or?

------
coreycollins
For not being designers, the UI/UX is fantastic! Great work guys.

